# White stingray seat



## Jrodarod (Apr 10, 2019)

Can someone help me ID this seat? It’s a full-size seat. thanks!


----------



## Fastback rider (Apr 11, 2019)

I believe that is a seat for the Schwinn 5 speed fastback stingray and maybe the manta ray


----------



## Fastback rider (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a 5 speed fastback with the stick shift and have actually been looking for a silver seat for it what are you planning to do with it I may be interested in buying it from you if we can agree on a reasonable price


----------



## Rollo (Apr 11, 2019)

... Yep ... appears to be one of the nicer Persons repo seats that were offered in the late '90's ... Should be 18" long I believe ...

... I have one on my '68 Fastback ...


----------



## Tony82 (May 13, 2020)

Do you still have white seat


----------



## koolbikes (May 13, 2020)

The Schwinn seat in question is as mentioned a later Persons / Permaco Replacement Seat, Silver Glow with chrome mylar inlays. This style seat was not used on the Sting-ray Fastback until 1968. 1969 the color seat matched the bicycle finish.


----------



## fatbike (May 13, 2020)

I could be wrong but the shape of it and from what I have owned Persons repop from the 90s I believe. Still a good reproduction as far as I'm concerned, but not a replacement for the real deal; plus that particular style I think is less comfortable with patting.


----------



## koolbikes (May 14, 2020)

The seat is not a repop / reproduction, these seats were Made in U.S.A. by Persons as stamped on bottom of seat pan, same Co. that made the earlier production seats with no seat reflector tab. They were sold at Schwinn Bicycle Shops until 2001 when they were still the original Schwinn Co. as a Replacement seat. 
The foam padding is not as firm as the earlier production seats.


----------

